# Super Cristobals!



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

So I have been in the process of rebuilding all my tanks etc.. All of my Pumilio are currently setup in good sized tubs with mainly golden Pothos, abg as well as leaf litter no bromiliads "did not want breeding in temp housing". I did include 5-6 clear film cans that have gathered water over the last few months.. Its normal for me to have 7 or so males calling most of the day from the tubs and I never bother them I.E feed and water only and never dig through the tubs.. 
So yesterday I decided to dig through the Cristobal tub and found a roughly month and a half old tad on one of the film cans, went to the next film can and hey another tad and this went until I found the last tad "6 in total"! All being raised rather well by the parents, average tad age looks to be about a month old and all had infertile feeder eggs in with them! Looks like I have a very prolific pair on my hands! I'm going to try and choose 1 tad and document growth on a weekly basis..


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

that's so awesome


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

rub it in why dont you. lol. trade you a pair of VP's for them. Hahaha


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

And here I was expecting a cape and spandex suit when I opened this thread...


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

That is always fun!! for sure....and exciting.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol @ Brandon!! Remember I already have 2 pair of VP's.. @ Shawn, its exciting to have 2-4 but six was like wow!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Eric Walker said:


> And here I was expecting a cape and spandex suit when I opened this thread...


 Sorry about the super hero angle lol..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Are these the cristobals you got from me? Those guys always bred like crazy like that. I've seen them take care of 10 tads at a time. They just keep going.

Congrats man.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

They sure are Adam! Man you weren't kidding bud!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

With a second look today its actually 7 total tads..


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's a great story. It would be interesting to see if they actually prefer the film canisters to broms. 

I have El Dorado that raise tads in their water dish, but not canisters. I also have canisters in with Salt Creek and Escudos, but they only use the broms at this point. How do you place them in the tank?

I think Cristobals aren't appreciated enough.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

They are pretty much spread around the the inside suctioned to the walls at ground level with about a 30 degree tilt.. Your right they are great Pumilio..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

They never laid in film cans for me. Always on brim leaves and other larger flat leaves.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Plenty of leaf litter in with them as well as large leafed Pothos.. They actually chose to lay in a black film can..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

This is how the tubs are setup..









Showing the vent..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just checked and its plus 5.. 11 Total tads..


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, that's incredible!!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

And they all look great..


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just picked up some cristobals and I hope mine do as well as yours!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope yours do well also! Congrats..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thought I would give a little update guys.. Enjoy


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

TheCoop said:


> Thought I would give a little update guys.. Enjoy


That's only one,where's the other ten


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Coming along just fine lol.. So far they all look great..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Froglets are here


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats! Nice metallic coloration!


----------

